# Louis Farrakhan endorses Ron Paul



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PLEASE SHARE: one nutty leftist cult leader endorses another nutty leftist cult leader. nation of islam leader louis farrakhan endorses ron ''the weirdo'' paul. Louis Farrakhan endorses Ron Paul - YouTube






Minister Farrakhan, leader of The Nation of Islam praises Congressman Ron Paul for exposing the Federal Reserve and trying to reduce its power.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

Uhhh... not sure how Ron Paul could be categorized as a leftist? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

5-0 said:


> Uhhh... not sure how Ron Paul could be categorized as a leftist?


Yeah, I was gonna say...


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Whomever Farrakhan endorses interests me about as much as NBA having a season after all. None.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

wow !

who paid off farrakan to sink Ron Paul's ship ?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

pahapoika said:


> wow !
> 
> who paid off farrakan to sink Ron Paul's ship ?



View attachment 3364


----------

